# مساعدة في كتاب Intelligent Control: Principles, Techniques and Applications



## Robo_Cube (4 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ممكن كتاب *Intelligent Control: Principles, Techniques and Applications*

By (author): *Zi-Xing Cai الي عنده نسخه pfd او اي نسخه للبيع انا جاهز واتمنا الاقي احد عنده الكتاب وشكرا *


----------

